# How do i stop my tivo slide remote from blinking blue?



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I hook my slide remote to my computer and pressed the tivo button and b button and now it wont stop blinking blue.

also does tivos bluetooth adpator work on a computer?

thanks


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds like it's still trying to re-pair itself with the USB dongle. Have you tried re-connecting it to your TiVo and see if it will re-connect? Or maybe pull the batteries and see if it will reset? More instructions are here:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1788/session/L2F2LzEvc2lkL3FlNjdjU2Zr#pair

The dongle will work on a PC, but from what I understand it will only pair with the Slide, so you can't use it with other Bluetooth devices. You can use your Slide as a Bluetooth keyboard for your PC (not sure why you would want to do that, though).

From the original Engadget review:



> You won't be surprised to learn that we plugged the Bluetooth dongle into our PC just to see what happens, and as you might expect after learning the TiVo Premiere supports USB keyboards, the TiVo Slide Remote works just fine on a PC. We also paired it with our laptop and it showed up like any other Bluetooth keyboard.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I already have tivo slide remotes in both tivo hds. this a spear one someone gave me. If i could get it to stop blinking blue i coulld use it on my tivo s2.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

take the batteries out and try try again..read the owners manual maybe?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

tootal2 said:


> I already have tivo slide remotes in both tivo hds. this a spear one someone gave me. If i could get it to stop blinking blue i coulld use it on my tivo s2.


Just to be clear, the Bluetooth dongle won't work on your Series2 box, so there's no need to pair the remote. If you're pressing TiVo+B to put the remote into pairing mode hoping it will attach to your S2, it won't.

Now, the Slide should still function as an IR remote with your S2, so what you want to see is an amber light flashing on the remote, not blue.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I hooked it to my desktop computer to see if it will work with windows media center. I pressed tivo+b to pair it to my computer and now it keeps blinking blue. using the tivo bluetoothe adaptor on my computer.

If i could get it in ir mode i could use it on my s2



windracer said:


> Just to be clear, the Bluetooth dongle won't work on your Series2 box, so there's no need to pair the remote. If you're pressing TiVo+B to put the remote into pairing mode hoping it will attach to your S2, it won't.
> 
> Now, the Slide should still function as an IR remote with your S2, so what you want to see is an amber light flashing on the remote, not blue.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, so pulling the batteries didn't do anything? As soon as you put the batteries back in it starts the blue flash again? No idea why/how it would do that.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I had a similar issue, and it turned out to be a problem with the remote itself. I called Tivo support to troubleshoot a few things first, and then they agreed to send me a new one. As long as you bought it less than 90 days ago, they should send you a replacement for free.

So call support. It sounds like yours might have crapped out too.


----------



## ResultsOriented (Jul 6, 2007)

I had the blinking blue light problem, also. I found that all I needed to do was to click the button on the USB dongle to re-establish the bluetooth pairing of the slider remote to my Tivo.


----------



## dbtom (Feb 14, 2002)

tootal2 said:


> I hooked it to my desktop computer to see if it will work with windows media center. I pressed tivo+b to pair it to my computer and now it keeps blinking blue. using the tivo bluetoothe adaptor on my computer.


I know this is a really old post, but were you ever able to get this fixed?

I'm trying to get a Tivo Slide remote to work for use on Windows Media Center (Win 7 x64). The slide remote pairs fine with my Tivo. However when I try to pair it with the PC I get a non-stop flashing blue light. I updated the Broadcom Bluetooth driver and it doesn't seem to have done anything. Sometimes the remote shows up in the device list, but the PC won't connect. I'd really appreciate any suggestions.

I can get it to stop blinking blue by re-pairing it with the Tivo. However, this kind of defeats the point of what I am trying to do.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

yep i got it fixed all i needed to is pair it. it did pair to my windows media center computer but only the qwerty keyboard would work



dbtom said:


> I know this is a really old post, but were you ever able to get this fixed?
> 
> I'm trying to get a Tivo Slide remote to work for use on Windows Media Center (Win 7 x64). The slide remote pairs fine with my Tivo. However when I try to pair it with the PC I get a non-stop flashing blue light. I updated the Broadcom Bluetooth driver and it doesn't seem to have done anything. Sometimes the remote shows up in the device list, but the PC won't connect. I'd really appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> I can get it to stop blinking blue by re-pairing it with the Tivo. However, this kind of defeats the point of what I am trying to do.


----------



## yinzrnuts213 (Jan 14, 2016)

tootal2 said:


> I hook my slide remote to my computer and pressed the tivo button and b button and now it wont stop blinking blue.
> 
> also does tivos bluetooth adpator work on a computer?
> 
> thanks


Here is a simple solution to the blinking blue light. Press the tv power button and the tivo button down together, wait for the remote to start flashing red, press thumbs down button 3 times, then press enter. Done. No flashing blue light.


----------

